# Yumega oil help!



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I feed Pushca NI and her coat is gorgeous. But do I need to add yumega oil too does anyone think?
Thankyou


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

I wouldn't bother if her coat is in good condition. I did find Tilly had runny poo for a few days when I put her on. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

There is salmon oil in NI but i add a few drops ( literally..or it can make them runny)..it helps support the skin as well as giving a good coat. I use it mainly help Betty's skin stay strong because of her excessive scratching due to her allergies.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola's skin has been dry since we got her but she has always had a very glossy coat. I started the Yumega to see if it would help the dry skin because I don't want the dryness to irritate her and cause her to scratch. I have to say I'm converted in two days the dryness is gone COMPLETELY. Her poo is a bit runny today so I'm going to just reduce the dose until her poo returns to normal..


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ive bought it just on the back of peoples recommendation....cant do any harm


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks guys. I will leave it as her skin seems fine plus runny poo again puts me off


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Haven't had any runny poo issues with it with Polly. She does seem to have virtually stopped scratching though. Not sure if it's coincidence or whether it has worked.


----------

